# Engine Question



## TINGS (Jul 1, 2011)

A few quesions for everyone. My 04 popo 700 sportsmans overheated pulling a buddies quad back to the campground. Well when it cooled down i started it up and it has a bad knocking sound coming from the engine and it lost power when i tried pulling it up on to the trailer.
I pulled the engine out found some sand particles in the cyclinder but the bores dont appear to have scratches or gauges in them. I plan on honing it out about .001" oversize.
Where is a good place to buy oversized rings?
Also, should I replace the rod while i'm at it? It appears to be good but didn't know if i should replace it being that it is an 04' and has been through alot.
If there is anything else i should be looking at or replacing let me know...

Thanks


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

rods knock , pistons slap, i would chech the cylinder for out of round ,an piston skirt for correct diameter, all of this should be in your manual


----------



## TINGS (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Rmax... Looking over it this weekend I found a bad lifter valve


----------

